# My Craftsman 2000



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

This is my 2000 Craftsman tractor. It is similar to the LT1000 but with a 15.5hp Kohler engine and auto. I have the deck off now as I have been doing a lot of hauling.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice looking tractor Greg, does it fit into that barn?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 16, 2003)

Simple John,

I was wondering the same thing.

That Craftsman looks too big for that barn.

fatboy


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Won't fit...*

The barn is 10'x 12', but is full with trimmers, bagger, garden tools, generator, pressure washer tiller and all the other stuff you put somewhere!

The tractor usually sits in the garage along with the mower deck, cart, walk behind mower, chipper shredder, generator, drop spreader, aerator, motorcycle etc. LOL

I need a bigger barn!

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey GregC is that a sat disk on the roof or a wind vane? Nice looking little barn.
Jody


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Greg

Just out be a curious person what kind of crops are you planting?

Adam


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

This is why I can't get the tractor in...LOL And the PW isn't in the pic.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=29635ed4-250a-2422-260f-519e6ee031d1&size=>

Jodyand,

It's a weather vane. Rooster is wood painted to look like "weathered" bronze.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=6d135c53-4e64-67a1-1b4f-74cf1e467fcc&size=>

Adam88,

This was my first year with the garden. I got started planting very late because of a hospital stay. So..only Radishes, Basal, small crop of potatos. Next year will be more extensive.

Greg


----------

